# In Loving Need Of Bait Tips...



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

I'll be in Destin next week and plan to fish the bay in my noe.  [smiley=vrolijk_26.gif] Since I live near Atlanta I don't get many chances to fish salterwater.  I've stocked up on gulp shrimp and was hoping for suggestions on other baits I should try.   Trout, Jacks and Reds are supposed to be in abundance ...if you have the right bait of course.... 

I humbly bow down before you..."The MicroSkiff Fishing Gods"...and eagerly await your responses....


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Calcutta or Storm swimming minnow. Deadly on Reds, Snook and trout. Small 3 inch size in baby bass or golden mullet (any green color). cast and reel at a medium speed. I catch more fish on this bait that all others combined.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

If you don't know the hot spots use weedless rigged jerk worms in a 3 to 4 inch size as a search bait, Exude darts are my favorite, gold flake is a good color. Look for bays ,pockets and creeks on the north shore and start prospecting, if you get on reds throw the gulp.


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

Guys I really appreciate the tips...I'll be sure and try what you suggested.  I'm already looking forward to hitting the bass pro shop...hopefully they'll have what i need.

Dennis


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Never under estimate live and cut bait. When you are casting off the front of the boat drag something off the back.


----------



## stradicfanatic (Mar 21, 2007)

always have either a 1/4 or 1/8 oz. weedless gold spoon.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> always have either a 1/4 or 1/8 oz. weedless gold spoon.


ALWAYS!!

You need to get a florida sportsman chart or a hot spots map, that will help alot. use a cast net for mullet, finger mullet 4-5inches or so and hook him through the lip and let him drift behind the boat a ways, say 50-75 or even 100 yards, and fish with exude, or gold spoon, one of my favorites, look for current around a point or between a couple of oyster beds, if you feel you are in the right place keep fishing that area until you find fish, works for me. good luck!!


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

Destin Update....

Man did it rain here today!  Which meant a trip to the Bass Pro Shop, the Boat House (oyster bar) & Ricks Crab Shack.    I did pick up some Storm swimming minnows, exude darts and a few brews....didn't see the post about the gold spoons until tonight...but I'm sure I'll go back.  So including the gulp shrimp and planned cut bait....I THINK I'm ready... 
If the weather cooperates I will hit the water in the AM......
;D
More to come.....


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

Two beautiful days on the water....one throw back to show for it.....so far.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Festus, I forgot to mention.....if you are going in the am, then you should be throwing some top water spook jr., or skitter walk, very affective this time of year. The weather is getting warmer and the fish getting more active. Well, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Hey Festus, I forgot to mention.....if you are going in the am, then you should be throwing some top water spook jr., or skitter walk, very affective this time of year. The weather is getting warmer and the fish getting more active. Well, I wish you the best of luck!


This advice is for flats or shallow water fishing? Right? There are grass flats in that area but there is a lot of deep water and structure to fish in Destin too.


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

*Destin Report*

The weather turned to be too windy to get the noe back out so I decided to do a 4 hour charter with the boys and another family of 3.   We trolled just offshore for Spanish Macs and hoped to catch cobia.  I was a little disappointed in our catch (10 Macs and 2 Bonita) but the boys had a such great time it was well worth it.


----------

